# New Arrows



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

I recently upgraded my bow and would like some input on which arrows to use. I will be hunting elk and deer. I like to use a 125 grain broadhead because it brings more force and penetration. Some I looked into were, Easton Axis, Easton FMJ, carbon express maxima, and gold tip kinetic hunter. I shoot a Hoyt Avenger at about 62 lbs.. Thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my gold tips.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

any arrow made by easton is a good arrow. i shoot the Axis 340s. great solid arrow that is extremely accurate and tough. ive also shot and had great success with the FMJ Axis arrows too, but they are a little on the heavy side.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> but they are a little on the heavy side.


No such thang! "Girl too perty, car too fast, a hip-hop girl with too much asz..."


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Nope never to heavy.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > but they are a little on the heavy side.
> 
> 
> No such thang! "Girl too perty, car too fast, a hip-hop girl with too much asz..."


there is when youre trying to get a 150 yard pin!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> any arrow made by easton is a good arrow. i shoot the Axis 340s. great solid arrow that is extremely accurate and tough.


+1 love the my Axis 340's, been shooting them for a few years and never thought of changing. :O||:


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you want an arrow that doesnt bend, buy a Gold Tip!

A Gold Tip Kinetic XT is basically a tricked out, much improved Axis....

A heavy arrow is definately a smart way to go especially if you are looking to shoot long range.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

If you're primary concern is to have enough kinetic or pass-through energy, there is a happy medium between speed - a flatter trajectory for lowest margin of error: and the correct amount of weight - enough to efficiently do the job without negatively affecting arrow speed. 
The equation is 
 EK = 1/2 M x (VxV)
Where EK is Kinetic Energy, M = the mass of the object and V = the velocity.

From physics we learn that, "The kinetic energy is dependent upon the square of the speed."

So if you draw two graphs, one with an optimum speed for best arrow trajectory, the second with an optimum kinetic energy using a variety of different arrows, you would find that in order to get the best EK, as well as the flattest trajectory, at 62lbs and roughly a 29" arrow or draw length, your "Optimum" arrow should weigh approximately 390-415 grains, with a front-of-center of approximately 9-11 FOC... which would be a 100 grain point. All too often people have a misguided understanding of where "punch" or passthrough energy comes from... it is a factor of Speed much more than it is a factor of the weight of the object being shot or thrown. If you increase your arrow weight by 25 grains, you lose 10fps, which equates to 100 (10x10) in the kinetic energy equation.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I used the GT Kinetic arrows weighing 410 grains shot from a 30" draw length PSE Evo at 64lbs that was going 307fps last seasaon, and I had 87 ft# of EK. This year I will shoot the same arrow out of the new Insanity at a similar poundage and draw length, and at a speed of 315-318 I will be getting approximately 93-94ft# of EK.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

CP1 said:


> If you want an arrow that doesnt bend, buy a Gold Tip!
> 
> A Gold Tip Kinetic XT is basically a tricked out, much improved Axis....


without the easton quality...  carbon axis arrows dont bend either....


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> CP1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want an arrow that doesnt bend, buy a Gold Tip!
> ...


I will second that... my GT Kinetic Hunter's are listed at .006 tolerance but spin better than my Axis at a .003 tolerance, and GT makes 3 different grades, hunter (.006) XT (.003) and Pro (.001) and two of the three models are much lower $ than the Axis. Just my opinion, but you ought to try them, my arrow spine tester and my two arrow spinners have been influential in my changing from easton to GT.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Lance up there in Logan where the air is thinner do you guys always refer to Kinetic Energy (KE) as Energy Kinetic (EK)?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

XX78s hands down.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Gold tip makes a great arrow. You will usually loose them before you break em.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Gold tip makes a great arrow. You will usually loose them before you break em.


+1


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Lance up there in Logan where the air is thinner do you guys always refer to Kinetic Energy (KE) as Energy Kinetic (EK)?


The E before the the K is actually correct. It is Ek


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, ya, ya, carbon-shmarbon, Easton, Gold Tip, Carbon Express, yada, yada, yada... If you wanna shoot with class and style you gotta shoot wood. 8) :mrgreen:

Nuthin better than a fresh new batch of woodies!  




































Even Carbon that LOOKS like wood is a better choice than plain old carbon... :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BTW, right NOW over on CamoFire.com they have Easton Axis N-Fused arrows in three different sises for $85 a dozen.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I recognize that last batch of "wood" arrows.  Sitting in my longbow quiver as we speak.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex the problem with those good looking arrows.Is that they are so pretty that you dont want to shoot them.



bwhntr said:


> I recognize that last batch of "wood" arrows.  Sitting in my longbow quiver as we speak.


those probable will stay there right ?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Shane it must be nice to have a friend that make you custom arrows....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Tex the problem with those good looking arrows.Is that they are so pretty that you dont want to shoot them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I does hurt when you break or lose one...  And yes Dustin, those arrows of Shanes are parked in that quiver on his longbow because he is too big of a MANGINA to shoot a real bow.

Robbert, those arrows weren't free, he paid _dearly_ for them. :twisted:

If you'd like a set, commit to shoot that recurve and it's a done deal...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

One of these days when im retired and can't hike the way I can right now im going to make a bow from start to finish and shoot some of those pretty arrows. Just not man enough to do it at this time I guess.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Tex the problem with those good looking arrows.Is that they are so pretty that you dont want to shoot them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Play with them from time to time in the back yard...I have REAL equipment when it comes time to hunt. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Shane it must be nice to have a friend that make you custom arrows....


It is!!! They're not free though, I EARN it in the bedroom. :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is good to see Tex sportin' wood....................................................................................arrows that is. Those are pretty arrows, but they would look better with a little blood on them.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, air thinner? what and how do you come up with that? No misspell there, just don't have the ability to type the correct equation with what is allowed here - and couldn't cut/paste the one from the math book, so I typed it as I recalled it.


----------

